# What impact has Karate had on your life?



## Josh (May 6, 2008)

I'm sure this has been done before but I think it's worth talking about.

Before I started taking my Karate seriously you could say I looking for something. I think (and I don't mean to overstate it) that you could call it a spirituality but also a hobby. I decided to try a class and so I did (I think I was 7) Like most 7 year olds I was into other sports and video games etc etc. I was just trying "another thing". Since then I have been in and out of dojos until recently (last 6 years or) I decided that this was something that was going to stick with me for the rest of my life. I believed fully in the philosophies of [SIZE=-1]Gichin Funakoshi. I wanted to learn everything I could, and so I was on this amazing quest of knowledge. I finished college recently and visited Japan. I stayed in Kyoto and it was perhaps the most enlightening thing I've ever done. I could talk endlessly about the people I've met and the friendships I've gained from studying the Martial Arts in general... But I think the way Karate impacted my life the most was focus. I feel like I have a place, and a meaning now and for me.. a reason to keep growing and learning as a human being. Through the travels and the trials I've faced (mostly internal) I find I can always go back to my Karate.

That's my story in a very small nutshell.

Anyone else care to share how Karate has impacted them?
 [/SIZE]


----------



## Fiendlover (May 6, 2008)

Well my story isn't as deep as that but karate has deeply impacted my attitude.  I've always loved fighting but that was the problem.  My best friend was in karate and she loved it and that was all the more reason why I wanted to join.  But my parents objected because I was a ad kid lol.  I had a huge arrogant attitude and I was mean.  So the obvious reason why I wasn't put in was that it really isn't a smart reason to put a really mean person with a weapon lol.

However, seeing how I did end up in karate was the fact that my mom was approached by an employee and she told my mom that fighting wasn't the only thing they teach.  Attitudes, demeanor, and character building was also a major aspect being taught.  So my mom put me in and over the years my attitude changed consideraly.  Just the way she wanted it too.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 6, 2008)

Shotokan Karate was my first martial art and no matter what I do I still remember my katas. I have to say it is my foundation.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 7, 2008)

The martial arts and Karate have become so ingrained in me that I do not act or feel the same if  am away from it for a long period of time.  It truly has become part of my life and I know it effects many of the things I do on a day to day bases. 
Have I used it to help myself or others __YES
Has the knowledge that I have caused me to walk a certain way, have a certain "air" about me--most likely
Have I been faced with potentially dangerous situations that just my bearing and attitude of self confidence has gotten me out of-  YES

My wife says I become something different if I do not practice


----------



## Josh (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Explorer (May 8, 2008)

Karate training has taught me how to learn.  Start with something basic, master it and move to the next level.  

It has made me fearless in the face of life's changes ... all I have to do is de-construct the 'problem' and then begin the process of learning to deal with it ... simple.   

I've learned to be patient with myself as I persevere.  I've learned that I compete only with myself.  I've learned there are many who know more than I.  I've learned that I know more than many.  I've learned that white belts can have insights equal to 8th degree black belts.  I've learned that black belts are human; plain and simple.  I've learned that I'm human, plain and simple.  I've learned to enjoy people who are at different places on the path than me.  I've learned that good training and practice make for a powerful combination when faced with possible violence.  I've learned that I now have the capability of doing great harm to another human being and because of that strive to be at peace with everyone ... insofar as it is up to me.

xo


----------



## elsphit (May 9, 2008)

As for me, Karate has a big impact.

I joined karate when I was still 6 years old and I thought that karate was just a Game, but now I realize that Karate is not just a Game, its a lifetime commitment. I hate Basics but it is the very important part of karate. I learned Self Discipline, Face Challenges and etc...

____________________

ruEL

Highly relevant, efficient advertising to forum, blog, wiki and other types of web sites. Drive large number of visitors to your website and build quality links. http://www.widecircles.com


----------



## twendkata71 (May 9, 2008)

It taught me how to focus.(I grew up with ADD), And made me who I am. Karate is for a lifetime of study.


----------



## John Brewer (May 10, 2008)

My answers may be a little different but Karate has helped me to walk closer with my God by introducing me to like minded people and by instilling self discipline.


----------



## Explorer (May 10, 2008)

Crane557 said:


> My answers may be a little different but Karate has helped me to walk closer with my God by introducing me to like minded people and by instilling self discipline.



Interesting thought, Crane.  Question:  Has your martial arts training revealed anything about the nature of God to you?

I'm not being flippant ... I really would like to know.  It seems to me that if you are walking closer with The Creator ... something has been revealed to you in your training.  Would you be comfortable writing a bit about it?

xo


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 11, 2008)

I started in Shotokan Karate. Shotokan helped me to become more focused, more mature, and generally much wiser. It taught me that the best way to deal with life is not always going to be to go full-on at it, but also that there are times when you must wait and be patient to move forward. It is my mother style and it is the style that I always use as a reference point when I learn something new. Karate was a major revolution in my life, and it helped make me the person that I am to this day. I don't even want to imagine what kind of person that I would be if I hadn't retired from football and joined the Karate Club.


----------



## John Brewer (May 12, 2008)

Explorer said:


> Interesting thought, Crane.  Question:  Has your martial arts training revealed anything about the nature of God to you?
> 
> I'm not being flippant ... I really would like to know.  It seems to me that if you are walking closer with The Creator ... something has been revealed to you in your training.  Would you be comfortable writing a bit about it?
> 
> xo


I think if we look we can find God in anything. I think one of the things I have discovered is I can do anything through Christ who strengthens me. It's not just a verse it really means something. I also have realized what a feat of engineering our bodies are and how we are capable of much more than we realize.


----------



## harlan (May 12, 2008)

I went looking for some exercise 4 years ago, and was happy to find a teacher of kobudo and karate. Little did I know then, that that practice would sustain me through a very dark period when my son would become very ill.

It has certainly put me in touch with a reservoir of spirit I didn't know existed prior. But I can't say it was 'karate' per se. It was meeting another person willing to share what they knew, putting my feet on a path, and in a direction that would lead to much self-discovery.


----------



## Explorer (May 13, 2008)

Hey Harlan,

This reminds me of the concept of Fudo Shin ... you see clearly what needs to be done and have the tenacity to see it through.  

It may be one of the key lessons of MA training.


----------



## AJPerry (May 15, 2008)

Learing Martial Arts has been Great.  I have made some great friends and find it teaches a level of respect which is uncommon in the general public these days.

My only complaint is that I didn't start learning when I was younger.  Watching kids that are only 8-9 years old doing some serious stuff, it is scary to think how good they will be when they are teenagers.

I wish Martial Arts were taught in schools but it would probably be watered down and teach nothing of the values that make Martial Kids better than average.


----------



## terryl965 (May 15, 2008)

One of the greatest gifts of all confidence


----------



## Zero (May 15, 2008)

I have taken many good things from the various martial arts trained in - from judo, TKD and wing chun when younger. I obtained a lot of discipline, greater confidence and also the ability to not be fazed or overcome by hard/pressurised situations - something invaluable both for personal and working life.

From karate which I focus on now but picked up later I have really been able to put my martial skills into the context of being better able to help myself in street and self defence/ real life situations, as my karate clubs have always focused a lot on this (which was not present in the brilliant but sport focused judo and TKD training).  So my karate training has rounded my abilities a lot and prepared me for day to day situations.

On a complex, challenging job at work one can reflect that when you've had a few good kicks to the gut and knocks to the face/head other things in life seem easier and less of a concern  : )


----------



## Dr Rubin Frank Rhode (May 21, 2008)

Osu Josh Sensei
Thank you so much for your article. ai also started studying Karate Do (Goju Ryu) at the age of seven years old. I am now fifty years old, still studying Karate with the same Teacher, Eddie Cave Sensei 9th Dan. I hold a Godan (5th Dan) rank. I teach on behalf of my Sensei three times a week. Karate has meant so much to me over the years (Primary, High School, University and now at the Hospital). Next Month we are celebrating the Life of the Father of South African Karate-Do (Hanshi Len Barnes). I will accompany my Sensei to this Memorial Event. Keep on training and prefecting your Karate. Implant it in your heart, mind, body and soul. Once again, thank you so much for sharing.

Yours in Budo/Wushu
Dr Rubin Frank Rhode, Sensei (Godan)


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 22, 2008)

I would answer this with the question of what has it not impacted in my life.


----------

